

A Classification of Fallacious Arguments and Interpretations, by IJ Good - niels_olson
http://www.amstat.org/misc/FallaciousArguments.pdf

======
niels_olson
The editors of Technometrics were kind enough to post this for us at Edward
Tufte's forum a few years ago. Seemed relevant to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125198> but merits its own submission.

